# Vintage Fuji Special Road Racer



## digitaljim (Apr 14, 2021)

I have a Fuji Special Road Racer that I have owned since I was a teen. It is all original and just about like new condition. This is not a restoration it’s all original. I even have the owner’s manual. I am toying with the idea of parting ways with it, and I am trying to find out how to properly value a bike like this. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tim s (Apr 15, 2021)

Try looking at what they have sold for on eBay as a start. Is the frame a 23 or 24 inch? Beautiful bike you have really taken care of it over the years. Tim


----------



## digitaljim (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks, I believe it's a 27-inch frame.


----------



## juvela (Apr 15, 2021)

-----

size -

mfr's frame size regime at this time was 19 1/2", 21", 23" & 25" (nominal) as measured centre to top

wheel size is 27" which gives some people the idea that it is a "27" bike"

subject cycle appears to be the 23" frame size

odd perspective of initial image is slightly misleading

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Apr 17, 2021)

Beautiful bike and respect for keeping it in such wonderful shape through out your ownership. Whomever is lucky enough to be the next caretaker they will be getting a fine steed to admire and ride. Welcome to the Cabe and good luck with your sale.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 18, 2021)

Just got here...
Shorty fenders are good to CP brakes - they keep road dust and muck from all the crannies


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jun 20, 2021)

Slightly older thread, but Fuji catalogs are now back online. They will give you the information you want about your S10S. Yours is from the mid-1970s, and appears to have Ukai alloy rims.  The original Belt leather saddle is somewhat of a rare find on these bikes. Yours has a 23" frame with 27" wheels. The SunTour bar-con shifters are a very nice upgrade over the standard down tube shifters. The paint, decals and metal finish on yours are in exceptionally nice shape.


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jun 23, 2021)

BTW, my next project bike is a burgundy '76 America. I am pretty excited about it!


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 22, 2021)

Finished with the '76 Fuji America. I posted a thread about it on August 2nd.  The family resemblance is unmistakeable!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2021)

These bikes always have special place in my memory bank.
The Summer of 1980, I was bombing down a hill on my way home from work, and the news that John Bonham/drummer for Led Zeppelin, who had just died was going through my head.
I rounded a moving van that was parked on the corner, and met head on with a lady in a Alpha Romeo,  BAM!
Just like that, my Fuji Special Road Racer folded up like a beer can.
I flew through the wind shield and ended up with a hundred and seventy five stitches in my face.
So, every time I see one of these bikes, I harken back to that day, and my last ride on the Fuji Special Road Racer.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 27, 2021)

Here are some pics of my Fuji Special Road Racer after detailing. I think the handlebar tape is original and honestly I have not looked under that home made seat cover to see if there is a Belt saddle under there. Tim


----------

